# igfx error



## boneman365 (Mar 7, 2007)

i just bought a laptop and it has the new Windows Vista. When ever i try to run Diablo 2:LoD i get an alert that says "Display driver igfx has stopped responding and has successfully recovered", the problem is that i get this alert every 15 seconds and the graphics of the game get all screwed up so i am unable to play. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you tried running in Windows XP compatibility mode?


----------



## boneman365 (Mar 7, 2007)

how would i go about doing that?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

right click on the game's .exe file > properties. Click on Compatibility tab.

If you need any more help, use the search function and put compatibility mode for the search. It has detailed information that should help you.


----------



## boneman365 (Mar 7, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

does it work?


----------



## boneman365 (Mar 7, 2007)

yea it worked out for me, thnx


----------



## jovib87 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have Windows Vista and, I read the fix action another person used and tried it myself but it didn't work. The game is not the same...it is actually WOW Burning Crusades but even still, what other steps should I take to fix this problem?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

falling short of the compatibility mode and updating your drivers, I don't know. I would suggest to make sure your video card is compatible with the game.


----------



## Jaynub (Apr 3, 2007)

I to have the same problem with Wow BC. I have contacted Intel but for me their site is not really user friendly. All they do is send me some junk about downloading the 15.2 driver thing. i try this and it says my comp is not validated to run this. so i tried the .zip version to try and manually install it..it worked somewhat but my lag was incredible where as when it blinked on and off it didn't....the next day windows updater decided to get rid of it and go back to the way it was before. Intel says to check memory...1024mb ddr is more than enough to push wow at its highest performance and visuals. and i have all the latest patches including the one that came out today lol. i'm basically outa options so i came somewhere besides the intel site and wowforums to ask for help.


----------



## thatspecialguy (Apr 5, 2007)

I too just got a winblows vista cpu and am experiencing the same problems with Diablo 2:LOD. When i put the game on the cpu, i could walk around in town on the game, but if i tried to leave town it went to a pitch black screen w/audio. So i went onto blizzard and got the newest patch for it and installed it. Everything works fine until i take a couple steps. i get some lag and then i get the wack graphics like above, but i can walk out of town. My character moves around and all with lag but the background is about 10% there with the rest black, and what is there is odd colors and lines. When i exit the game i get the "igfx stopped responding and has recovered" thing too. I tried "run as administrator" that i heard from a different forum with no luck, so i tried the compatibility w/xp thing. no effect either. If you had any suggestions i would appreciate it. I dont know if it has anything to do with it, but its an e machines t5224 and it looks like it has onboard graphics(ya i know, its not the best ) 
thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it's the onboard card. They aren't that great for games.


----------



## thatspecialguy (Apr 5, 2007)

yes, i just did some research and found that it is the driver of the intel video card. The new vista machines are all having that problem esp with wow. Intel has a new driver that fixes the problems with overloading/black screens/lag. Check it out guys, could be your fix. Just check your graphics card in device manager and make sure you get the right one.

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Support_Intel.aspx


----------



## Jaynub (Apr 3, 2007)

either i'm dumb and am over looking something there or they just don't have one for my machine..oh well guess i'll just have to deal with it till i get $800 bucks to by a good card...thanks for the help guys


----------



## thegame_45 (Apr 7, 2007)

I am having the same problem, and its so annoying. It didnt start happening until I tried to download the latest driver.


----------



## thatspecialguy (Apr 5, 2007)

look Jaynub, 
We have the same computer, the e machines t5224, go to intel.com and click on "support & downloads" at the top. Next go to download center. Hold your mouse over "graphics" and go to "desktop graphics controller." Then click on "Intel 82945G Express Chipset". Select your OS as "Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit" Then click to download the option #1-"Intel Graphics Media Accelerator Driver version 15.2" Then install it when it is downloaded. That should fix your problem.


----------



## Jaynub (Apr 3, 2007)

Ive done that countless times and everytime i get a message after downloading that says....The driver being installed is not validated for this computer. Please obtain the appropriate driver fromthe computer's manufacturer.

Set up will exit.


----------



## danturk182 (Apr 13, 2007)

Had the same issues in World of Warcraft. Blizzard has a post in their forums about it: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=76819853

Basically, you have to uninstall your current video driver for the intel 945/950 chipset, and reinstall one of the older versions (dated 2/4/2007). Worked for me.

Part of the blizzard post:
Video

* Intel 945 & 950 Graphics
Users are reporting that it will crash into a black screen. A message saying that the Display driver stopped responding and has recovered will follow. It has been reproduced in-house. Some users reported success using a new set of drivers for the 945/950 series. These are released 2/4/07.
Update (3/13/07) - There is a newer driver available that was released 2/25. These may cause you to revert back to having a blackscreen problem. Go to the driver links below and scroll down to the bottom. Click on Previously Released software to get the working 2/4 drivers

Desktop 945: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2102&lang=eng
Mobile 945: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2301


----------



## bonfire316 (Apr 19, 2007)

Having the same issue, spent countless hours tonight trying to figuire it out. Want to try the uninstall and reinstall new driver method, but alas i have no idea what i am doing. Where do i go and what do i do to uninstall and reinstall a driver?


----------



## Rhoten66 (Aug 20, 2007)

can u tell me how to fix my igfx drive please i want to play eudemons online but i keep getting the black screen of death.. can u please tell me how to fix it. and im not a computer wiz so u have to walk me throught it step by step. or u can e-mail it to me at [email protected] please help me.....


----------



## Vulcron (Sep 10, 2007)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/9/2007, 23:43:15
Machine name: OWNER-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.070627-1500)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway 
System Model: MX8738 
BIOS: Rev 1.0 
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2080 @ 1.73GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.7GHz
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 1239MB used, 1041MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode


please help me. my graphics keep crapping out. im sure its cause of the onboard graphics and stuff but if there is nething ne1 can do that would b great.


----------



## ninjaonfire (Sep 19, 2007)

go it working! i tried updating driver, the installation stuffed up sumwhere, but when i rolledback the driver Diablo 2 works perfectly....i am clueless how but happy, nt sure if thisll help any1


----------



## carynelaine (Nov 1, 2007)

this might help as i have this problem and i have done the uninstall and reinstall with the latest driver recommended... i have used recovery console as suggessted...until i noticed something really stupid...language_code : en 
language : English 
Country of Residence : United States 
product_line : 6J 
product_oid : 3377251 
product_name : Compaq Presario SR5010NX Desktop PC 
part_number : RZ537AA 
purchase month : 9 
purchase year : 2007 
problem area : hardware 
serial number : CNH71301Q8 
operating system : Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic 64 
Is your computer unable to work with accessory products? Please select all that apply. : 
other 
Can you hear sound from the connected speakers? : yes 
Does the display on the music center appear to be working properly? : no 
Have you connected the music center to your TV, DVD or music system? : no 
error message : IGFX driver has malfunctioned but has recovered 
problem description : when you put this set up together you installed the intel graphics media accelerator for the intel chipset that was also installed. however there is not enough installed system memory for the installed driver, there is only 512 mb but the intel gma requires 1 gb of installed system memory. this can't be considered normal practice, can it? as a consumer i was very disappointed to bring home my brand new computer and find out it doesn't work properly right away. now, i consider myself to be somewhat geeky as a rule,but how is it for the average joe who doesn't speak geek? is he supposed to figure out this problem with what info is available currently on the internet? how can intel be responsible for this problem when you did notmeet their sytem requirements? i would like some resolution of this issue. 
first name : caryn 
this is what they said:
Dear caryn and kevin,

Thank you for contacting HP Total Care.

It is unfortunate to know that your system reporting "IGFX driver has malfunctioned but has recovered" error message and I see that the pre-installed memory is not supporting to work with pre-installed graphics card.

You are right. I can understand your frustration. We assume this latest issue is due to any update from Micorsoft.

Thank you very much for bringing this issue to our notice. This is a new issue. After being discussed with our research team, we came to know that this is a new error message noticed recently. Our research team is working on this issue.

In the mean time, I request you to run Recovery manager to reinstall graphics card drivers. Please open the following link and perform the steps recommended in the HP article:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...4921&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

I see that your sysetm BIOS is allocating 8MB memory for integrated graphics card. Out of total system memory, your system video memory is using 32MB as shared video memory.

I request your patience and time. I could send the resolution to your email address as soon as we find the resolution. I request you to contact HP Total Care for further technical assistance.

Sincerely, 
Sofie
HP Total Care

Our advice is strictly limited to the question(s) asked and is based on the information provided to us. HP does not assume any responsibility or liability for the advice given and shall not be liable for any direct, indirect, special, incidental or consequential damages in connection with the use of this information. Always back up your data. 
For more information, including technical information updates, please visit our Web site at http://www.hp.com/support.

so, what's_ your _ram like


----------



## ajwE2L (Nov 12, 2007)

- Had the same issue as these other posts where LOD would black out and freeze up (although for me it consistently happened within a few seconds of entering the game, which I'd newly installed on my Vaio, despite passing the LOD video check)
- Had followed all the advice on uninstalling / reinstalling the software
- Tried changing the compatibility mode on LOD to be XP, or Win2000, and selected the other options, but to no avail
- Ran into the same issue trying to install the latest version of the Intel 945GM chipset driver (in my case for 32-bit Vista Home Premium it's version 15.6.1 release 9/18/07). I'd get the message. "The driver being installed is not validated for this computer. Please obtain the appropriate driver fromthe computer's manufacturer". 
- Went to Sony's website -- the only download they carried was for the original 945GM version (7.14.10.1114i dated 01/08/2007). My PC had version 7.14.10.1151 dated 13/12/06
- Went to the Control Panel > Personalization > Display Settings > Advanced Settings >Adapter Tab > Properties > Driver Tab and Clicked on Uninstall (however left unchecked the "Delete the driver for this software" checkbox)
- Rebooted my machine. Screen had only basic display capability. Went online to Intel's site and tried downloading the latest version of the driver, WHICH THIS TIME WORKED SUCCESSFULLY -- no message about it not being validated for this computer. The Intel download says its version 15.6.1 however the driver details now appearing on the device driver show it's version 7.14.10.1329 dated 13/09/2007
- Rebooted my machine. Drivers automatically installed and then requested another reboot
- Rebooted. Had to adjust the Display Settings in the Control Panel until it made proper use of my screen (now set at 1280 x 768 pixels)
- Entered LOD and had no problems
- Turned off compatibility mode on LOD Properties and re-entered the game. Had no problems

Hope this blow-by-blow description is helpful:up:


----------



## falln08 (Mar 27, 2008)

whats going on is that the games you are playing is over working the display driver. That only happens to vista because the computer needs enough memory to play the games you want to play. Switch to xp and the problem will go away, that what i did.:up:


----------



## tlkonier (Aug 28, 2008)

I a have solution to a problem that plagues many players!
I too have been having a problem where about three mins after logging into
WoW the screen goes black for 4-5 seconds, and then continues to do so every
30 seconds or so.
Here are my system specs.
GTW GT5412
OS: Vista Home Premium 32-Bit
Processor: Intel Core 2 1.80Ghz
Ram: 2038MB
Video Card: Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family.
I read all over on the internet trying to fix it, and everyone said to
download the 02/04/07 drivers from intel.com but every time I would run the
installer it would tell me they weren't made for my computer.
Here is how I eventually got it to work.
Step 1:
Download the 02/04/07 drivers from Intel (Version # 15.1) Put them somewhere
you'll remember. (Desktop)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Filt...eng&sType=prev
Step 2:
Go to [Start -> Control Panel -> Security -> Turn automatic updating on or
off (Under Windows Update) -> Select "Check for updates but let me choose
whether to download and install them.
Step 3:
Go to [Start -> Control Panel -> System and Maintenance -> Device Manager ->
Tell Vista to Continue -> Display Adapters -> Right-click and uninstall your
current drivers.
Step 4:
Restart your computer. When Vista opens you will get a message that it is
installing "VGA adapter drivers"
Step 5:
Run "winvista_151" (Driver installer you downloaded earlier)
It should work - and if it comes up with a "Unknown error" than just try
running the installer again.
It worked without a hitch for me, and for my girlfriend's computer too. Hope
it works for all you guys too!


----------



## tlkonier (Aug 28, 2008)

if any1 like the posed tell me at [email protected] tell me i whant to know


----------

